# torque converter question for my '04/A4...



## 7moon12 (Oct 1, 2007)

on a different thread here i mentioned i'm trying to add about 50hp to my gto. those questions being answered, one of the suggestions was to get a better torque converter than the stock one. being a complete newbie when it comes to this stuff, i need ya'lls help ! when i called alamo performance(here in san antonio) they asked me what 'stall' i needed. what the hell is 'stall' ? i told the guy i don't drive my car hard and i can't remember if he told me a 1 or 2000 stall would be a good setup for my gto. i think it he quoted about $230 for the torque converter...so as for questions, what is 'stall' and is that a decent price for the torque converter ? thanks as always for the help guys !!!


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

Stall is at what speed the converter starts fully working.

It's kind of like holding the RPM in a manual car then letting the clutch out. But since it's a fluid damper it's a little smoother.

I myself would never use a high stall converter because they are annoying when driving more civilized. I see them as a last ditch effort to get more performance from an automatic after you add serios power.


The way it sounds you would be better off just adding the 50hp.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

If you are going to get one I suggest going with a 2800+. Also I wouldn't go cheap on one. Spend the money right the first time and get a good one. Either a Yank SS or get a custom one from EDGE Racing.


----------

